# Jimmy the Juice man reviews.



## BigGuy (29/1/15)

Hey folks let us know your thoughts on JIMMY please.


----------



## KB_314 (1/2/15)

Just ordered 3 bottles to try. Exciting vapemail! I'll post back here once I've tried all three

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (4/2/15)

KB_314 said:


> Just ordered 3 bottles to try. Exciting vapemail! I'll post back here once I've tried all three


Tried 2 of my 3 so far - 4ml of each. Creme Brûlée & Caramel Pear, both using a Mini Subtank. Shurb tomorrow. I'll elaborate this weekend after trying them all in the RDA as well, but first impression is fantastic. Quality juice, accessible and accurate flavour profiles... finally juice that lives up to the hype (for me anyway)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/2/15)

KB_314 said:


> Tried 2 of my 3 so far - 4ml of each. Creme Brûlée & Caramel Pear, both using a Mini Subtank. Shurb tomorrow. I'll elaborate this weekend after trying them all in the RDA as well, but first impression is fantastic. Quality juice, accessible and accurate flavour profiles... finally juice that lives up to the hype (for me anyway)




Thanks for the feedback bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

